# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Volunteers

## Peter NJ

We have volunteers here all the way from United Arab Emirates building houses for free trying to get people back in homes

----------


## amyb

Great to see this cooperation-it's time.

----------


## elgreaux

hope all is back to normal soon!

----------


## Peter NJ

Ellen it will never be the same sadly

----------


## amyb

But new is so nice and a new chapter will unfold, Peter

----------


## patchdad

Wow, that's awesome.  Hope you get back in the groove soon!  Happy Summer!
Margie

----------


## fins85258

It's been awhile since I've seen a project built with Rastra

http://www.rastra.com/

----------

